# Non grounding type plug ratings



## reyamkram (Dec 31, 2013)

I was repairing a plug the other day and I noticed it was a HBL 3431 non grounding type plug. It was being used on a grounded system, 240 volt high leg delta. It has 3 hot and a ground. My question is.....Is it right to use a non grounding plug on that type of system? The NEC says to use listing and labeling material. If I am not mistaking that HBL 3431 non grounding plug would not be listed or labeled for that use. The one terminal on that plug, the silver one ....would it be rated to handle a ground fault current? The grounding conductor is connected to the silver terminal of the plug and if I am not mistaking I don't believe that would be correct. Any input or advice on the subject would be appreciated.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I looked up the cut sheet for that model and it's a 4-prong, 3-wire plus ground cord cap. What's the issue? 

https://hubbellcdn.com/specsheet/WIRING_HBL3431GCB_spec.pdf

EDIT: I see now that there's a non-Nema version of that 3431 and it's non-grounding. No, that ain't right. 

https://www.hubbell.com/hubbell/en/...ock/3431/p/159471?PN=3431#prod-detail-section


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Double post? There are two versions of the HBL 3431, NEMA, and non-NEMA. I believe you want the NEMA one, but have the non-NEMA.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

We used the non-nema years ago in a hospital.
It was for a portable x-ray equipment fed off emergency power.


----------

